# What to do with ground pork?



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

We are getting to the end of our pig (we bought a whole one last year) and are left with a lot of ground pork.... any recipe ideas? I've made sausages already, and we've done pork burgers and the like... looking for warm weather recipes (not chili!).... need some inspiration!


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Could do some Asian or Mexican/South American dishes!?!

Ground Pork Recipes


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

These aren't warm weather dishes I guess but I use ground pork in meat loaf with ground beef or ground turkey, sometimes all three. 

I also use it in cannelloni filling and stuffed cabbage mixed with other meats.

I also use it in a sweet savory Mexican dish called Champandongo. It's like an enchilada casserole with mole sauce. Very exotic and tasty.

I'll hunt up the recipe if you'd like.


----------



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

yes, please pass along the recipe for Champandongo!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Egg rolls? Asian recipes use a fair amount of pork.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

alton brown's potsticker recipe is amazing. I also use pork in the stroganoff recipe from cambell's


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Filipino egg rolls called Lumpia are delish too.

I usually make Champandongo at Christmas time because that's when the candied citron is available, you can just use raisins if you can't find it. I've also made this using all ground turkey (mole is traditionally made with turkey or chicken) and it's good that way too.

This isn't a low cal or really cheap dish to make, it&#8217;s also kind of strange looking, but it makes a lot and it&#8217;s worth it 

Champandongo

12 corn tortillas
oil for frying tortillas
1 c cream

1 lb ground beef
1 lb ground pork
1 med onion chopped
1 med bell pepper chopped (or pablano or jalapenos)
1/2 c candied citron, chopped
1/2 c raisins
1 cup slivered or sliced almonds
seasonings - I use garlic powder, seasoned salt, Greek seasoning and a little cumin

1 jar mole (I've also used pepita sauce which is made from pumpkin seeds, that&#8216;s good too)
1 c chicken broth

4 cups grated cheese - jack or queso blanco or manchego (or a combination)

You will need a frying pan to brown the meat and one to fry the tortillas. You will also need a 9x13 baking pan.

Season and brown the meats with the onion and bell pepper, drain the grease. Add the fruit and almonds. Heat until the fruit softens. Add the chicken stock and mole and stir together. Heat through.

While the meat and mole is heating, fry tortillas in oil over med high heat about 30 seconds each. You want them still flexible, not crispy. Drain on paper towels.

Spray 9x13 pan with cooking spray. Coat the bottom of the pan with 1/2 of the cream. Line the pan with Â½ of the tortillas. Next layer Â½ of the meat mixture, then Â½ of the cheese. Layer the rest of tortillas on top, drizzle with remaining cream, then a layer of meat, then cheese.

Bake at 350* for 35- 40 mins.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Make swedish meatballs with part pork and part beef!!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We fry and crumble it, drain it good, add all the leftover cooked veggies you have in the fridge, add a little either bouillon or soup of whatever flavor you would like, add noodles or rice, and put it over a baked potato. YUMMM We do that with ground beef if we have it too!

We call it refrigerator scramble. It is different every time and it is wonderful every time. Uses up the leftovers!


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is some ideas on what to use your ground pork for.
Egg rolls
Sweet and sour meat balls.
Stir-Fry
Burritos
Pot stickers 
Use in a meatloaf

That should give some ideas on how to use it..

Good Luck.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Mix it with ground beef for meatballs or stuffing cabbage rolls.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Biscuits and gravy!


----------

